# I taught Harry high five



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Did he do this the 1st time? I had to gradually work up to the high five by getting Brighton to sit, shake my hand then high five.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, he's been shaking paws for a while. The other day I was sitting at my computer and had him in a sit and said "Harry high five" and put my hand up high and he tried to reach it but he only got one paw up. Then I kept doing it and he'd finally jump all the way up. I had everyone doing it with him but get this, he still does the paw for my little girls. I don't want him jumping up on them so I showed them how to keep their hand down for his paw and he does know the difference.


----------

